# Not able to assign ip add to eno1 interface

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, 

Kernel - 4.1.15-gentoo-r1

I am not sure what exactly I am missing. I am trying to assing ip to my eno1 interface however it gives the below error :-

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eno1 192.168.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /sys/class/net

 

 Here I can see eno1, eno2, eno3 and eno4 interfaces along with lo and sit0 interface.

lspci result :-

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)
> 
>     Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge R610 BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet
> 
> 

 

Please suggest as to what I am missing here. Appreciate all your help in advance.

----------

## khayyam

manu_leo ...

probably firmware ... is sys-kernel/linux-firmware installed?

BTW, net-tools (and so ifconfig) has effectively been replaced by iproute2

```
# ip link set dev eno1 up

# ip addr add 192.168.1.12/24 + brd dev eno1

# ip route add <gateway>

# ip addr show eno1
```

... that said, any reason you're not using netifrc?

best ... khay

----------

## manu_leo

Thanks Khayyam, appreciate that and it fixed the issue.

I am seriously not aware about this new change in the commands. Can you please guide me to some online links to get a feel of this.

Thanks again.

----------

## charles17

Try https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iproute2

----------

## khayyam

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> I am seriously not aware about this new change in the commands. Can you please guide me to some online links to get a feel of this.

 

manu_leo ... its not really something new, or something you necessarily need to worry about, net-tools has been slowly depreciated in favor of iproute2 for some time, it was added to @system in the last year, and is the prefered tool where netifrc is concerned. Generally, users are not configuring interfaces manually, so no one need pay it any attention.

If you wanted to familiarise yourself with its syntax then, besides the link to the wiki provided by charles17, you could take a look at the iproute2 utility suite howto and iproute2 examples.

You're welcome & best ... khay

----------

## manu_leo

 *manu_leo wrote:*   

> Hi Experts, 
> 
> Kernel - 4.1.15-gentoo-r1
> 
> I am not sure what exactly I am missing. I am trying to assing ip to my eno1 interface however it gives the below error :-
> ...

 

----------

